# Alternative to Taylor Made R7 Draw Driver



## JimBobxxxx (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi,

A while ago I changed from a rubbish old driver that I really liked to a Taylor Made R7 Draw which I have never got on with. I don't really need or want a correction club - just a forgiving club.

I'm high twenties. With the Taylor Made R7 Draw, I am skying the ball most of the time. I do not have a slice or hook, but do have great problem with direction, but I think I can only correct that by adjusting my stance and swing.

My overall feeling with the Taylor Made R7 Draw is constantly thinking that the weight is in the wrong place. I find addressing the ball with it very difficult as it feels as if the club wants to turn in my hands (closing the face).

So, any recommendation for clubs I should try instead?

Cheers,

James


----------



## Alex1975 (Apr 6, 2011)

New or 2nd hand? how much you wana spend?

Its a pretty open question but the short answer is anything you feel more comfortable with, i e something that is square at address.

I like many had awesome results with the Callaway FT-iQ, it is a great driver for your standard and really tought me to drive the ball. They are too cheep 2nd hand too, maybe Â£60-80


----------



## viscount17 (Apr 6, 2011)

I went from R7 Draw to R7 Limited but that you will probably only get secondhand now.

Getting the Draw was a big mistake, persuaded by a silver tongued DG salesman. Got to be like you, always doubting it and forever fiddling trying to eliminate the bias.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 6, 2011)

The R7 Ltd is a lovely looking club and I still use mine when the Tour Burner is doing a shift on the naughty step. If you want TM specifically the 08 burners were going for around Â£80 in AG recently so shop around. If you are open to offers I suggest you have a look online and see what grabs your attention. Personally I'd prefer to try before I buy so it might be worth seeing what your local pros and driving ranges have 2nd hand that you could hit


----------



## ScienceBoy (Apr 7, 2011)

G10? Great club from ping and has a good stock shaft and a good face.

They also last well and can be picked up 2nd hand in some golf shops quite cheap!


----------



## Oddsocks (Apr 9, 2011)

You may find the weights are set wrong. What seems to vd your common shot/fault?


----------



## JimBobxxxx (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks to all for advice. Glad to hear someone else had trouble with the draw and I'm not going mad. I think a visit to AG and/or GB is in order. Not sure I want to start fiddling with weights as I wouldn't have a clue what I'm doing!

Many thanks.

James


----------



## JimBobxxxx (Apr 14, 2011)

Went to AG and tried a Nicklaus 10.5, G10 9 and Diablo Edge 10.5. Bought the Diablo Edge 10.5 in the end. Also bought the 4 hybrid (24 degrees). Couldn't get the 3 Hybrid away! With trade in got the driver for Â£100. Not quite such a good deal on the hybrid!

Many thanks again.

James


----------

